# What is Swaptawk?



## annne88 (Jan 4, 2007)

Hi Guys! I'm new to swapping, and i've been hearing soooo manythings about swaptawk and getting advices from there. Does anybody know where the link is?

Thank you!


----------



## LVA (Jan 4, 2007)

Here ya go sweetie https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f16/


----------



## Aquilah (Jan 4, 2007)

You have to sign up before you can actually access the board if I remember correctly. SwapTawk is a site where swappers can discuss problems they're having with a swap in general, or a particular swapper. It's a great way to know who to avoid, at least on MUA.


----------



## LVA (Jan 4, 2007)

o ... i thought u were talking about Mut Swaps .. nvm the link i posted above then ... :blush:

thanx Aquilah for the explaination  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------

